# Rice/Canes



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 07 brute 750. Im thinking of running rice/canes :rockn:. Anyone ran any? Where do you get em and how much?:thinking: thanks.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i maybe dumb on that sub. what r rice/canes


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

WAY too heavy. Did you ever check the weight of the size you want?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dig dig dig


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

break break break... rice and canes are a tire rice and cane farmers use on there tractors... alot of guys with trucks run them around our area except on a larger scale.. like 53 to 66 in tires


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok thanks walker


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes they are way too heavy. A guy over on Highlifter tried some 37's on his brute, he couldn't ever get more than a couple minutes drive time on flat ground without breaking an axle.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

dang man 37s im surprised that the brute would even move with that big a tire on it


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah it was pretty impresive looking, but he could never get it to work without popping an axle. He sold it and I don't know if the guy that bought it ever got them to work.










Here's a video link with them on it
big video by nnelgrepooc - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... ole Repooc.... I think he got ought of riding all together didnt he?


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I love how he goes AROUND the puddle! :haha:


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha... ole Repooc.... I think he got ought of riding all together didnt he?


Yeah I think he did.


----------

